# How on earth did I miss that?



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2007)

I was reading a translation about Yang style written by Yang Banhao, translated by Yang Jwing Ming and Banhaou was talking about block parry punch. And once I read it I have to say it was obvious but for the last 12 years of Traditional Yang I never realized it.

There are 2 elbow strikes in there if you wish to use them. First is a punch followed by an elbow strike and the second is an elbow strike followed by a back fist. I saw the first punch and the back fist but I never saw the elbow strikes.

I just wanted to share that bit of information and hope I am not the only one that missed it.


----------



## charyuop (Jan 16, 2007)

According the application (one of the many possible of course) I knew about it, I really can't see the 2 elbow strikes.
The application I knew is following a punch from the opponent. Your right hand (according to the form) kinda slaps the punch letting it go through its run and the left hand grabs it letting you control the opponent. The right hand after kinda leading the punch turns into a back fist and from there the left punch follows.

I can see how you can have a first elbow strike before the back fist since your leading the opponent with the left hand brings him/her very close to you, but I cannot really see the second elbow strike...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2007)

In traditional the first comes across as a punch turn your waist a little more it is an elbow strike. 

Also you must take into account that the style of Yang Banhou was different than his nephews, Yang Chengfu.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not a practioner of taiji but I know what you mean.  The bagua form I practise, ba zhen shih zhang, has five or six techniques in it that are similar in that they involve a combination of parry, palm strike and elbow.  They are difficult to see and I didn't notice them until my teacher pointed them out to me.


----------

